# was meint ihr Intel/Nvidia oder Intel/ATI ?



## gettohomie (20. November 2008)

Wenn ich meinen Aktuellen rechner verkauft habe würde ich mir die teile holen !!!

Festplatte habe ich noch . laufwerke auch . und CPU Kühler und vista 64bit


CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad
Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600 (Art.-Nr.: HPGI48)
Core 2 Quad Q6600 (4x 2400 MHz) 


Mainboards Sockel 775
MSI P7N SLI (Art.-Nr.: GPEM72)
P7N SLI (nForce 750i SLI) 


SilverStone ST70F (Art.-Nr.: TN7I36)
ST70F (700 Watt) 
Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe


Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
GigaByte GTX260 (Art.-Nr.: JBXYP1)
GTX260 (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260) 


Gehäuse Big Tower
Sharkoon Rebel12 Economy-Edition (Art.-Nr.: TTXS04)
Rebel12 Economy-Edition (11 x 5,25" extern) 


Arbeitsspeicher 4x DDR2-800
MDT DIMM 1 GB DDR2-800 (Art.-Nr.: IAIEUL)
DIMM 1 GB DDR2-800 (1024 MB) 


Gesamtsumme:
*€ 763,32* *

*ODER *

CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad
Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600 (Art.-Nr.: HPGI48)
Core 2 Quad Q6600 (4x 2400 MHz) 

Gehäuse Big Tower
Sharkoon Rebel12 Economy-Edition (Art.-Nr.: TTXS04)
Rebel12 Economy-Edition (11 x 5,25" extern) 

Netzteile über 600 Watt
SilverStone ST70F (Art.-Nr.: TN7I36)
ST70F (700 Watt) 

Grafikkarten ATI PCIe
Sapphire HD4870 (Art.-Nr.: JBXSUC)
HD4870 (ATI Radeon HD4870)

Mainboards Sockel 775
DFI LanParty DK X48-T2RS (Art.-Nr.: GPED13)
LanParty DK X48-T2RS (X48) 

2x Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
Buffalo DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 (Art.-Nr.: IBIEBL)
DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 (2048 MB) 

Preis:
Gesamtsumme:
*€ 796,43*


----------



## Uziflator (20. November 2008)

Ich wär für das INtel/ATi Sys.
Du brauchs aber keine 700 Watt. Oder  machste SLI bzw Crossfire?


----------



## gettohomie (20. November 2008)

ja werde später Crossfire oder SLI machen 
dachte aber das der X48 bei Crossfire 2x16 Lanes hat und was meinst du mit schwer zu handhaben ?


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

boa was willst du denn bitteschön mit nem 700W Netzteil.
nimm lieber eins mit nur 500W oder 450 das reicht locker für ein System mit nur einer Graka
beide Grafikkarten sind gut aber dazu sage ich lieber nix denn ich wäre für das NV System aber ne begründung habe ich dafür nicht (außer die das ich bis jetzt nur NVs hatte) sorry warte nochn bisl bis sich noch nen paar andere melden die dir in sachen Graka besser helfen können.
Aber du brauchst auf jeden fall schonmal kein 700W Netzteil

EDIT:
naja wenn du Später CF oder SLI machen willst würde ich das mit den 700W verstehen
aber ich meine CF und SLI sind mist lieber das Geld in ne einzelne Graka gesteckt


----------



## Uziflator (20. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> ja werde später Crossfire oder SLI machen
> dachte aber das der X48 bei Crossfire 2x16 Lanes hat und was meinst du mit schwer zu handhaben ?


Ich finde das BIos sehr kompliziert.sonst nichts.Aber mit Erfahrung sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2008)

Ganz klar, hohl dir die HD4870, die macht meistens die GTX 260 nass und ist billiger!!
Unter umständen lohnt sich sogar die 1024MB varriante, welche auflösungen fährst du den?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> [..]
> *ODER *
> 
> CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad
> ...



Meine ersetzten Empfehlungen sind in Fettschrift


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

Nee, lieber ein Coolermaster Silentpro mit 500W, das ist noch besser und vorallendingen effizienter.


----------



## gettohomie (20. November 2008)

will aber maximal 800 Eur ausgeben und wollte dann entweder SLI oder CF machen und da braucht man ja min. 4x6pin

und will alles bei www.Alternate.de oder www.Winner-dresden.de bestellen


----------



## TBF_Avenger (20. November 2008)

Moin Moin
Ich würde dir als Graka die GTX260 empfehlen. Ich habe selbst eine GTX260 mit 216 Shadereinheiten gekauft und ich bin mir sicher, keinen Fehler begangen zu haben. Schon wenn man die aktuelle PCGH durchblättert, wird klar, dass die GTX260-216 mit Ausnahme von den Benchs mit 8xAA meistens vorne liegt und dass es Spiele gibt ( Assains Creed, CoD4, z.b. ) auf denen die HD nicht so recht zu funzen scheint und da sogar gegen eine 9800GTX+ passen muss. Noch dazu ist die Graka mit Referenzkühler leise ( HD4870 mit Referenzkühler lauter, dafür gibt es eine Vielzahl von Karten mit alternativen Kühlern )
Das Netzteil muss nicht so stark sein, nimm ein 500W Netzteil, dann reicht es auch für eine GTX260-216...SLI/Crossfire finde ich persönlich Geldverschwendung


----------



## DanielX (20. November 2008)

@gettohomie

Du brauchst nicht zwingend 4x6Pin, ich hab an meinem OCZ 650W auch nur 2x6Pin.

Aber für CF mit zwei 4870 nehm ich dann einfach jeweils einen der 6 Pin für eine Graka.

Und die restlichen zwei 6Pin mach ich dann über Adapterkabel ans NT und Graka.

Und nen Energieproblem hatte ich damit bis jetzt nicht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

und welches nezteil ist da gut ? 
von Winner Computer Dresden - Beste Auswahl. Beste Beratung. Beste Preise! oder ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment

kenne mich da nicht so gut aus


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

Coolermaster Silent Pro mit 500W.


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

dies hier ?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. November 2008)

Yep, nicht ganz günstig aber mit das beste wo man momentan für Geld kaufen kann.


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

ist das teil Silent ?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. November 2008)

[x] _Beide Systeme sind mist_

weil:
Netzteil 700W ist zu groß, irgendwann SLI oder CF ist auch Schwachsinn, lieber das Geld in 1 sehr Graka investieren, zumal die beiden Grakas selbst für 22" Monitore noch gut genug sind.
4 mal 1 GiB RAM ist auch nicht toll, lieber zu 2 mal 2 GiB greifen.

Und bei der Nvidia Config, das 750i Board ist nicht so pralle, alleine deswegen würde ich schon kein SLI Betreiben wollen.



gettohomie schrieb:


> ist das teil Silent ?



Ja das ist silent, sonst hätte es Stefan nicht empfohlen 


MFG


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

habe jetzt noch so ein Nezteil bei meinen händler gefunden : Winner Computer Dresden - Beste Auswahl. Beste Beratung. Beste Preise! - 500 Watt Netzteil Tagan TG400-U33II (SuperRock) (204257) - TG400-U33II


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> habe jetzt noch so ein Nezteil bei meinen händler gefunden : Winner Computer Dresden - Beste Auswahl. Beste Beratung. Beste Preise! - 500 Watt Netzteil Tagan TG400-U33II (SuperRock) (204257) - TG400-U33II



Das von dir ausgesuchte Tagan ist "nur" ein 400Watt NT, das sagt schon die Bezeichnung (da haben die bei Winner Mist gemacht  ), reichen würde es aber trotzdem locker.
Das Problem ist aber, es ist für den Preis zu teuer, die Technik ist schon etwas angestaubt und es ist nicht gerade das Leiseste.

In Dresden gibts noch m&m Computer, da hab ich öfter was geholt und wenn man da über die geizhals.at Seite reingeht spart man bei manchen Sachen ein paar Euro und man kann sich den Kram im Laden abholen (das geht bei winner nicht, da musst du dir das schicken lassen) 

Das NT ist z.B. ganz gut (an 3-6. Stelle dürfte m&m Computer stehen)


MFG


----------



## gettohomie (22. November 2008)

m@m computer ist mir zu teuer und bei winner habe ich bisher alle meine teile im Laden geholt

aber das andere gibt es ja bei Alternate da werde ich alles bei Alternate.de Bestellen


----------



## Slayer 102 (27. März 2011)

auf jeden fall Intel/Nvidia


----------



## B3RG1 (27. März 2011)

Slayer 102 schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall Intel/Nvidia



Das hilft ihm jetzt nach über 2 Jahren ja viel


----------

